# الطاقة المجانية ،ذاتية الحركة ذاتية التوليد



## م/محمدالعزكي (27 مايو 2014)

الأخوة الكرام الأفاضل أرجو ممن لدية خبرة في قصر الموجة الكهربائية ac عبر المكثفات والترانستورات وغيرها بهدف تحويل التيار الخارج من دينمو التوليد إلى تيار شبه dc .
الفكرة كما يلي ربط المحرك بالمولد ولكن واجهتنا مشكلة العزم "قوة الحصان" الذي يستطيع تحريك دينمو توليد ثلاثة كيلو وبفضل الله تمكنا من حلها عبر وضع حذافات وأوزان واستخدمنا لذلك نظرية "الطرد المركزي" .
ولكن واجهتنا مشكلة وهي الكهرباء الخارجة من المولد لا تتولد إلا بعد أن يكمل المولد دورته 1500لفه ولو أخرجها تخرج بصفة متقطهة .
فهل لهذه المشكلة حل لدى أصحاب الاختصاص ؟ *​*
أرجوا من الجميع المشاركة في النقاش وتقديم أفضل مايمكن


----------



## محمد.المصري (28 مايو 2014)

م/محمدالعزكي قال:


> الأخوة الكرام الأفاضل أرجو ممن لدية خبرة في قصر الموجة الكهربائية ac عبر المكثفات والترانستورات وغيرها بهدف تحويل التيار الخارج من دينمو التوليد إلى تيار شبه dc .
> الفكرة كما يلي ربط المحرك بالمولد ولكن واجهتنا مشكلة العزم "قوة الحصان" الذي يستطيع تحريك دينمو توليد ثلاثة كيلو وبفضل الله تمكنا من حلها عبر وضع حذافات وأوزان واستخدمنا لذلك نظرية "الطرد المركزي" .
> ولكن واجهتنا مشكلة وهي الكهرباء الخارجة من المولد لا تتولد إلا بعد أن يكمل المولد دورته 1500لفه ولو أخرجها تخرج بصفة متقطهة .
> فهل لهذه المشكلة حل لدى أصحاب الاختصاص ؟ *​*
> أرجوا من الجميع المشاركة في النقاش وتقديم أفضل مايمكن



لكي يعمل المولد يجب أن يكون سرعة دورانية 1500لفه /دقيقة و لو قل عن ذلك لا يعطي الكهرباء المطلوبة

يمكن استخدام مولد آخر سرعة دورانية تساوي سرعة دوران المحرك



و لكن أخي لا توجد طاقة مجانية ذاتية الحركة ذاتية التوليد 

سوف تكون تكاليف و مصاريف فقط و كثير قبلك جربو مثل ذلك ولم ينجحو
لانه مثبت بالمعادلات عدم امكانية توليد طاقة ذاتية من مولد و ماتور


----------



## scc3012 (28 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته 

أخي محمد أنت لم تخبرنا عن مخطط دارتك ... هل هناك تغذية عكسية أم لا ؟ و إذا كانت هناك تغذية عكسية هل مولد الطاقة مصنوع يدويا أم ماذا ؟ ربما يحتاج المولد إلى تعديلات . لكن الأهم هو مخطط الدارة حتى نعرف كيف تعمل الدارة و هل هي شبيهة بدارة جون بديني John Bedini ؟

الطريقة التي اعتمدها جون بديني هي أنه اعتمد على الكهرباء الباردة -- و هي تخرج على شكل نبضات كهربائية عالية الجهد شبيهة بالتيار المستمر و إن كانت تثير الإلكترونات على الأسطح لكنها لا تثير تيار كهربائي متناوب بالشكل الذي نعرفه ... ---- لذلك فقد استعمل هذا المخترع بطارية من أجل تخزين و تكثيف هذه الطاقة و هي نفس البطارية التي تدير محرك المولد . بعد ذلك انت تملك محرك دائم الحركة تستطيع أن تولد به كهرباء عادية لكنك تحتاج إلى مولد آخر .


----------



## scc3012 (28 مايو 2014)

فقط أريد التعقيب على مفهوم الكهرباء الباردة . الكهرباء الباردة هي الكهرباء في شكلها الأولي ... هذا المفهوم معقد لكن لا يستحيل فهمه لمن أراد أن يفهم لذلك لا يجب ربط كل شئ بالمعادلات الرياضية فالرياضيات تفسر الأشياء لكنها لا تصنع شيئا و الإنسان الفيزيائي يجب أن يعتمد على المفهوم الفيزيائي بعد ذلك يذهب إلى الرياضيات حتى تساعده.
الكهرباء الباردة لا تحب الكهرباء الحارة أي النوع المعروف لذلك يجب أن تحضر البطارية لهذا النوع من الكهرباء و هذا يتطلب بعض الوقت حتى تتلاءم هذه البطارية أو المجموعة حسب تصميمك مع هذا النوع من الكهرباء ... ربما أكثر من يومين ... تستطيع الاعتماد على دوائر النبضات حتى تساعدك أكثر. الدارة المتكاملة ne555 قادرة على هذا العمل .
الكهرباء الباردة هي كهرباء عجيبة لذلك إذا حصلت على بطارية متلائمة مع هذا النوع فستكون قادرة على العمل لسنوات.. السر أنها *قادرة على الشحن في وقت وجيز* ربما 3 دقائق كافية لكن بعض الهواة يستعملون المكثفات الفائقة . اللغز يكمن في قدرتها على أن تشحن في وقت وجيز .


----------



## ايهابووو (30 مايو 2014)

على فكرة يا اخوة اولا طريقة ان تربط بطارية في محرك ومن ثم محرك في مولد ومن ثم المولد يولد الكهرباء ومن ثم الكهرباء تستعمل مجددا في ادارة المحرك الاول ليعمل مجانا هي طريقة فاشلة لا محالة وسيمضي وقت قصير قبل ان تتوقف المنظومة بكاملها عن العمل والادلة على ذلك كثيرة منها ان المحرك السالف الذكر سيحمى بعد فترة من العمل يعني سترتفع حرارته من اين اتت هذه الحرارة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هذه الحرارة هي في الاصل طاقة كهربائية اي ان الكهرباء الاتية من البطارية لا تتحول كلها لطاقة حركية تحرك المولد بل جزء منها يتبدد على شكل حرارة ولا نستفيد منه وبالتالي سنحصل على كهرباء اقل من التي صرفناها وليس اكثر ناهيك عن ان جزء اخر من الطاقة الكهربائية يتبدد ليس على شكل حرارة انما على شكل احتكاك الاجزاء الداخلية للمحرك والمولد ورولماناتها وجزء سيضيع بسبب وبحسب كفاءة التخزين بالبطارية وجزء سيضيع اثناء مرور الكهرباء بالاسلاك ----الخ طريقة فاشلة 
وبالنسبة لطريقة بانديني ايضا غير صحيحة فالتيار العكسي الذي نحصل عليه الطاقة التي حصلنا عليها اقل من التي صرفناها ناهيك على ان الطاقة الكامنة في المغانط التي يستعملها بانديني للتنافر وعكس القطبية وبالتالي عكس جهة الحركة في كل مرة يتم فيها فصل ووصل التيار الطاقة الكامنة هذه تقل بعد فترة وتقل وتقل الى ان تفقد المغانط فعاليتها


----------



## scc3012 (31 مايو 2014)

يبدوا أننا ندور في نفس الحلقة المفرغة .. لا يمكن الحصول على الطاقة المجانية بسهولة و هذا هو السر في فشل الكثيرين في الحصول على هذه الطاقة . جون بديني لديه خبرة تفوق ال 30 سنة في هذا المجال كما أنه كان يعمل بمساعدة توم بيردن و هو عالم نظري و هو مخترع MEG motionless electrical generator 
جون بديني يملك مختبرا ربما لا تجده في ارقى الجامعات العربية...

لا أقول هذا الكلام لتثبيط العزائم لكن يجب أن نعرف من أين تؤكل الكتف و اذا لم نعرف فعلينا ألا نأكل هذه الكتف حتى نعرف كيف ... ؟ 
المحرك في دارة جون لا ترتفع حرارته بل يضل باردا طوال الوقت لأنه يعمل بالكهرباء الباردة و لهذا تسمى بهذا الاسم هذا من جهة من جهة أخرى ربما يحتاج مولد الكهرباء الى تعديل حتى ينتج هذا النوع بكميات وفيرة .. في هذه الحالة يجب أن يكون الضغط عالي و أنا أقصد أن الناتج من المولد يجب أن يكون نبضات كهربائية أحادية سريعة عالية الضغط .. في هذه الحالة تساهم الطاقة الخلفية للفراغ في ملأ هذا الفراغ الناتج من غياب الضغط العالي بكهرباء في شكلها الاولي ... و في هذه الحالة يجب أن يتم تكييف البطارية مع هذا النوع من الكهرباء و هذه العملية تتطلب الكثير من الصبر فقد تحتاج الى أسبوع حتى تحصل على بطارية قابلة لاستقبال هذا النوع من الكهرباء بطريقة جيدة .

لاحظ أن جون بديني استعمل تقنيات مختلفة تماما على ما نعرفه لذلك لا يمكن الحكم على هذه الطريقة بأنها لا تعمل. الكهرباء الباردة تشبه قانون العطالة في الميكانيك الكلاسيكي فالضغط الكهربائي العالي هو طاقة عالية فلو حاولت قطع الدارة بأقل زمن ممكن باستخدام حيز الشرارة مثلا فالطاقة الخلفية للفراغ سوف تحاول ملأ هذا الفراغ .الامر شبيه بالطاقة المغناطيسية الحثية الخلفية back EMF
من خصائص هذه الكهرباء ما يلي 
1 تزيد بشكل كبير كلما كان مصدر التيار المستمر العالى الضغظ هو مكثفة
2- تنتشر بشكل عمودي مع اتجاه سير التيار اي أنها تترك الاسلاك لتختار الفضاء ...
3- تنتج جهد فضائي عالي جدا قد يصل الى آلاف المرات من الجهد المسلط في حيز الشرارة
4 تنتشر بكل لحظي مثل الغاز الغير قابل للضغط تحت تأثير الضغط ... أي أنها تفوق سرعة الضوء ..
5-تتعلق بزمن النبضات و بهبوط الجهد خلال حيز الشرارة كلما اقترب هذا الهبوط من 1 الى 0 في أقل زمن كلما كان أحسن 
6- هذه الكهرباء تخترق كامل المواد ... لكنها في المعادن تصنع استجابة الكترونية أي أنها قادرة على شحن الاسطح المعدنية و بالتالي فهي قابلة للتخزين .
هذه المعلومات من كتاب للباحث 
 ( The Free Energy Secrets Of Cold Electricity Peter Lindemann 

حينما نتعامل مع الطاقة الخلفية للفراغ قانون حفظ الطاقة لا يعمل لأننا انتقلنا الى الانظمة المفتوحة لتصبح الطاقة الخلفية 
جزء من النضام فلو أنك مسكت مغناطيس دائم و حركته في الفضاء فستتولد الكهرباء سواء كانت هناك وشيعة أم لا .. فالوشيعة تلتقط الكهرباء فقط و كي أقرب المفهوم تخيل أنك استعملت وشيعة أصغر فستكون الكهرباء أقل... هذا يعني أنك حصلت على كهرباء أقل من لو انك استعملت وشيعة أكبر و هذا يعني أن الطاقة يمكن أن تكون في الفراغ لكنها تعود الى حالتها الاصلية لذلك فالكهرباء لها طبيعة فراغية و هذه أصعب الالغاز..


----------



## scc3012 (31 مايو 2014)

هذه الصورة تمثل المثال الاخير ختى أقرب المفهوم


----------



## scc3012 (31 مايو 2014)

مشاهدة المرفق 99506

هذه الصورة تمثل المثال الاخير حتى أقرب المفهوم في أن الكهرباء يمكن أن تتواجد في الفراغ .


----------



## علي حسين (3 يونيو 2014)

> The Free Energy Secrets Of Cold Electricity Peter Lindemann


*نبذة عن محتوى الكتاب*

في أواخر ثمانينيات القرن التاسع عشر كانت الصحف والمجلات المتخصصة في العلوم الكهربائية تتنبأ بظهور ما يعرف بالكهرباء الحرة Free electricity في المستقبل القريب . ففي تلك الفترة بدأت الاكتشافات المذهلة حول طبيعة الكهرباء تصبح شائعة ومالوفة وكان نيكولا تيسلا Nikola Tesla يقوم بعرض الإضاءة اللاسلكية وعجائب أخرى مرتبطة بالتيارات العالية التوتر . لقد كان هناك حماس للمستقبل لا مثيل له من قبل . ففي غضون عشرون سنة سوف يكون هناك سيارات ، طائرات ، أفلام سينمائية ، موسيقى مسجلة ، أجهزة راديو ، كاميرات تصوير ... وغيرها من شواهد تثبت حصول نقلة علمية خاطفة لم يسبق لها مثيل في تاريخ البشرية . فالعصر الفيكتوري قد مهد الطريق لشيء جديد كليا ، إنهاالمرة الأولى في التاريخ التي يتم فيها تشجيع العامة على تصور مستقبل مثالي يدغدغ خيال الناس . مستقبل فيه أنظمة مواصلات متطورة بالإضافة إلى وسائل اتصالات تفوق العجب .. وظائف للجميع ، مساكن وطعام للكل .... أما المرض فيتم السيطرة عليه تماماً ، وكذلك الفقر.بدأت الحياة تتحسن بشكل غير مسبوق ، وهذه المرة يبدو أن الجميع سيحصل على حصته من الغنيمة . لكن .... ماذا حدث ؟.. أين ذهب ذلك التقدم المفاجئ في علوم الطاقة ؟! وماذا عن الانفجار التكنولوجي وغنائمه الموعودة ؟!.هل كل هذه الإثارة حول الكهرباء الحرة والتي حدثت قبل بداية القرن الماضي كانت جميعها مجرد أفكار غير واقعية ؟ عبارة عن جموح في خيال المنظرين والباحثين الذين تنبؤا بهذا الواقع القادم من المستقبل ؟ هل هو مجرّد أمنية شعوب متلهفة تتوق للتهرّب من واقعها لكن تم دحض الحلم في آخر الأمر من قبل العلم المنهجي الرسمي الذي أثبت عدم واقعيته ، فعدنا إلى الواقع من جديد .. إلى الحالة السائدة التكنولوجيا التي نألفها اليوم ؟. في الحقيقة ، إن الجواب على هذاالسؤال هو" لا" ، إن العكس هو الصحيح ، فقد تم تطوير تقنيات مذهلة للطاقة تطورت جنبا إلى جنب مع التطورات التقنية الأخرى . فمنذ ذلك الوقت تم تطوير أنظمة ووسائل متعددة لإنتاج كميات ضخمة من الطاقة وبأدنى مستويات الكلفة . لكن هذه التقنيات لم تتمكن من الوصول إلى السوق الاستهلاكية المفتوحة ، سوف أقوم بإثبات صحة ذلك لاحقاً . لكن في البداية أرغب في أن أشرح لكم قائمة صغيرة من تقنيات الطاقة الحرة والتي أنا مطلع عليها الآن وتم إثباتها فوق أي شك منطقي . الميزة العامة التي تربط جميع هذه الاكتشافات هي أنها تستخدم كميات قليلة من الطاقة ( باشكالهاالمختلفة ) للتحكم أو إطلاق كميات كبيرة من أشكال أخرى من الطاقة . وبعضهم ابتكر وسيلة لاستقاء الطاقة من المجال الأثيري اللامحدود ، بطريقة ما ، هذا المصدر الغامض للطاقة تم تجاهله تماماً من قبل العلم الحديث .

http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/الفيزياء_المحرمة_على_الشعوب


----------



## scc3012 (3 يونيو 2014)

الأموال التي يحويها قطاع الطاقة العالمي تقدر بآلاف الملايير من الدولارات و التكنولوجيا المتعلقة بها كذلك لذلك لا يعقل أن تعطى هذه التكنولوجيا للعامة أي تكنولوجيا الطاقة المجانية فبعد انتهاء البترول و الغاز الطبيعي جاء الدور على الغاز الصخري في ما يشبه فيلم الماتريكس --- لا أحب هذا الفيلم --- حيث تسيطر الآلات على أجسام البشر لتحولهم إلى بطاريات تستقي منها الطاقة فتكسير صخور باطن الأرض باستعمال الماء الملوث بالمواد الكيميائية للحصول على طاقة موجودة في كل مكان هو إفساد في الأرض و هذا الإفساد عمره أكثر من قرن عندما تم قمع تقنيات الطاقة المجانية ابتداءا من حرق مختبرات العالم نيكولا تسلا ..................


----------



## محمد.المصري (4 يونيو 2014)

علي حسين قال:


> وبعضهم ابتكر وسيلة لاستقاء الطاقة من المجال الأثيري اللامحدود ، بطريقة ما ، هذا المصدر الغامض للطاقة تم تجاهله تماماً من قبل العلم الحديث



هل مقتنع أخي بهذا الكلام ؟

هل توجد تجربة أو نظرية يمكن الكشف بها عن الاثير ؟

كيف يفرض العلماء فرض ثم يثبتوا خطأ هذا الفرض بالتجارب العملية ثم يستخدمه البعض على انه حقيقة !!


----------



## علي حسين (4 يونيو 2014)

محمد.المصري قال:


> هل مقتنع أخي بهذا الكلام ؟
> 
> هل توجد تجربة أو نظرية يمكن الكشف بها عن الاثير ؟
> 
> كيف يفرض العلماء فرض ثم يثبتوا خطأ هذا الفرض بالتجارب العملية ثم يستخدمه البعض على انه حقيقة !!



اخي محمد

الاثير هو - من وجهة نظري - عالم من انواع الطاقة المبهمة غير المكتشفة لحد الان .

وان قال مؤلف الكتاب ان هناك من استقى الطاقة من الاثير فهي مسؤوليته , فانا نقلت نبذة عن محتوى الكتاب المذكور فقط .

حتى ان لم اكن اقف على شيئ جدي في هذا المجال فلا امانع ان يهتم المهندسون بهذه المجالات ..

ضد البحث عن وهم , لكن مع البحث لاكتشاف او معرفة شيئ جديد !!


----------



## scc3012 (4 يونيو 2014)

بغض النظر عن وجود الأثير أم لا أنا متأكد من حقيقة واحدة و هي أن الفراغ هو طاقة لانهائية و لست بحاجة إلى إثبات من علماء التلفزيونات في هذا المجال بالذات .. شاهدت مؤخرا احدى فيديوهات الطاقة المجانية على اليوتيوب و هو يصور الباحثين عن الطاقة المجانية و كأنهم مخبولين أو مصابين بهوس الطاقة و قد تم إغفال الأسماء الثقيلة في هذا المجال ... 
اذن ماهي حقيقة طاقة الأثير ؟ لا تهم الأسماء بقدر أهمية التقنيات التي وراء هذه الطاقة حينها فقط نستطيع أن نخمن ما هي هذه الطاقة .. فلو قلت لك أن العسل لذيذ فحتما سوف يرتبط ذلك بحلاوة العسل بغض النظر إن كان السكر في العسل هو أحادي أم متعدد.. لذلك لا أهتم بماهية الأثير بقدر اهتمامي بالتقنيات المجانية التي تعتمد أساسا على الطاقة الكامنة للفراغ أو ما يعرف ب zpe
الفيديو الذي يصور المهتمين بالطاقة المجانية على أساس أنهم مخبولين يذكرني بفيلم الماتريكس -- مرة أخرى-- حينما خيرو مخلصهم بين أن يتناول الحبة الحمراء و يعود إلى عالم الماتريكس و يتجنب المشاكل أو يتناول الحبة الزرقاء و يواجه المشكلة ... 
الحبة الحمراء تشبه مبدأ حفظ الطاقة و هو المبدأ الذي يتبناه أصحاب المصالح الكبرى عرابو الجاهلية المعاصرة و يدفعوا المال من أجل بقائه في مناهج الدراسة .


----------



## محمد.المصري (4 يونيو 2014)

علي حسين قال:


> اخي محمد
> 
> الاثير هو - من وجهة نظري - عالم من انواع الطاقة المبهمة غير المكتشفة لحد الان .
> 
> ...



معك أخي على عزام في البحث عن الجديد في العلم

و لكن كل شئ يكون بحساب و بحث و نظريات و تجارب 
اما الكلام الاعتباطي و الافتراضي و الذي ليس لديه دليل او بحث فإنه يجعلنا ندور في دائرة مفرغة

فعندنا اساسيات في العلم منها قانون بقاء الطاقة و هو قانون يطبق على اي نظرية أو قانون لكي يثبت صحته
ما في من نظرية أو قانون لم يطبق عليه قانون حفظ الطاقة فمجال الجاذبية و مجال المغناطيسيه و مجال الكهربيه كلهم 
مثبت فيه قانون بقاء الطاقة و مع ذلك نجد بعض الجهله يقولون "محرك مغناطيسي دائم" و "مولد عجلة الجاذبية"
و ابحث اخي في هذه النقطتان السابقتان ستجد عدد من المحركات الدائمة و سوف تجد لبعض منهم البحث الذي يثبت خطئه
فمعظم ما في "الطاقة الحرة" خداع و كذب و جهل و .......


تعالى نفترض جدلا وجود طاقة يمكن ان نكتسبها من مجهول
فلابد لكي يكون هذا الكلام صحيح أن يكون لهذا المجهول
1 -كتله
2 -قوة يؤثر بها على جسم مادي و بالطبع مقدار صغير جدا لان لو كان له قوة كبيرة نسبيا لكنا اكتشفناها من زمان
3 - طاقة صغيرة جدا جدا لان لو كان له طاقة كبيرة نسبيا لكنا وجدنها من زمان

مما سبق فلكي تبحث في هذا المجال تحتاج اجهزة دقيقة جدا

و فعلا يكتشف العلماء كل فترة جسيمات تأتي من الفضاء مثلا نيترينوهان و ....
و ايضا قوى صغيرة جدأ مثلا قوى كازمير و ......
و ايضا يضع العلماء افتراضات لجسمات و طاقات بمقدار صغير جدا مثلا الجرافيتون أو الاثير أو الطاقة المظلمة أو .....

و مع كل ما سبق لا يمكن لأي توليد من ايهم طاقة تكفي اضاءة شمعة لمدة ميكروثانية و ليس كما ترى مولد 30 ميجا وات


----------



## علي حسين (4 يونيو 2014)

اخي م محمد المصري

في علم الفيزياء المختص بالكهرباء والاتصالات نحن نتعامل بالاصل مع شيئ غير مرئي
ولكن نرى اثره ونتائجه !
ولا يرى اثره ونتائجه الا ان كان الوسط ( لنقل المستقبل ) مهيا لاحساس اثره والشعور به .

فما المانع ان توجد طاقة مجهولة ويمكن اكتشافها ان فهمنا طبيعتها او على الاقل خمنا طبيعتها فهيانا الوسط المناسب لاحساسها بالتجربة المتكررة ؟

ثم هل هناك من عالم يستطيع الجزم بان انواع الطاقة الحالية هي الوحيدة في الكون ؟!


----------



## scc3012 (4 يونيو 2014)

*أولا لا يجب اتهام الناس بالجهل لمجرد اختلاف الرأي ..*
ثانيا بعض مولدات الطاقة المجانية تصل طاقتها إلى الجيجاواط GW اي GVA/s و في هذه الحالة لا تستخلص كامل هذه الطاقة لأن الاستعمال العادي سيكون في حدود ال kw

ثالثا قانون حفظ الطاقة هو قانون مخادع ينطبق على الأنظمة المغلقة ... و الكون حسب نظرية الانفجار الكبير big bang يجب أن يكون له بداية و في هذه اللحظة بالذات الكون نظام مفتوح يتعلق بسبب أكبر منه هو الذي أوجده ... قانون بقاء الطاقة لا يفسر ظهور الكون حسب هذه النظرية التي تبقى من أرقى النظريات في علم الفلك لأن لها شواهد عديدة من بينها ابتعاد المجرات البعيدة عن الأرض و هذا الاكتشاف لوحظ في جميع أنحاء المعمورة أي أن الكون يتوسع في كامل الاتجاهات ... و هذا ما يقصد بالكون المنظور الذي يمتد حوال 14 مليار سنة ضوئية ...

*الطاقة لا تستحدث من العدم* تعني أن هذا الكون وجد بذاته و هذا مستحيل ... أو أنها تعني بأن هذا الكون غير موجود فالعدم لا يخلق شيئا حسب نفس النظرية و هذا كذلك مستحيل ... توسع الكون يعني أن الكون يجب أن يكون ضمن نظام متكامل و حسب العلماء توسع الكون يحتاج هو الآخر إلى طاقة ...
الطاقة المظلمة هي من تسبب توسع الكون و لا أعرف لماذا تسمى بهذا الاسم فالطاقة لا لون لها ...
الطاقة لا تستحدث من العدم لكن الله تعالى وحده قادر على هذا.... و أجهزة الطاقة المجانية تعتمد على الفراغ الذي يبقى عبارة عن طاقة نشطة لذلك لا يجب الخلط بين الفراغ و بين العدم ...
هل ترى مدى سوداوية قانون حفظ الطاقة ... فهو ينكر الخلق بطريقة غير مباشرة و تارة أخرى يخادع الناس على أساس أن الفراغ هو العدم ....


----------



## علي حسين (4 يونيو 2014)

اخي *scc3012* 

اولا : وهو رجاء :84: ان تضع لنا اسما مفهوما لتسهيل الخطاب .

ثانيا : بصراحة انا تعجبني نظرتك للامور , ولو انني اتحدث هنا في هذا الموضوع عن مبدا مختلف عما تتحدث به .

وحتى يكون نقاشنا واضحا ارجو ان يكون هناك موضوعا واضح العنوان ..

انت طرحت شيئا عن مفهوم الكهرباء البارده وهو مفهوم جديد علي ..

ما رايك ان نحدد النقاش في موضوع منفصل عن الكهرباء البارده .


----------



## scc3012 (5 يونيو 2014)

لك مني جزيل الشكر أخي علي على المجاملة الطيبة نعم يمكن أن نحدد موضوع النقاش حول الكهرباء الباردة و لو أنني تخصصت في جهاز بعينه و هو جهاز توليد الطاقة عن طريق الرنين الكهرومغناطيسي الذي يعتبر من أقوى الأجهزة و أعقدها لأنها تربط عناصر الطاقة الثلاث مع بعض و هي المادة الطاقة الزمن .. الكهرباء الباردة هي جزء من هذا الجهاز لكن الحصيلة النهائية هي كهرباء حارة ...

إذا وضعت إلكترون في الفضاء فهو سيولد خطوط من الطاقة تأتي من الفراغ لتتجه نحو الإلكترون و تعليقك السابق يجري في نفس السياق 
ولا يرى اثره ونتائجه الا ان كان الوسط ( لنقل المستقبل ) مهيا لاحساس اثره والشعور به .

ما الذي يجري حول الإلكترون ؟ في الفيزياء الكمية لاحظ العلماء مادة موجبة الشحنة تضطرب حول الإلكترون بسرعة لا يمكن قياسها لأن هذه المادة سرعان ما تختفي ... لذلك تسمى بالمادة الوهمية و هي عديمة الكتلة فإذا كان الإلكترون يستقبل أشعة المجال الكهربائي الساكن فلأن الفراغ ينتج المجال الموجب ...
لذلك نحن لا نستطيع قياس هذه الطاقة الكامنة للفراغ لكننا نقيس الجهد الكهربائي بين الشحن. لو قلت لي أن الإلكترون يملك شحنة ثابتة لقلت نعم هو يملك شحنة ثابتة لكنه يملك جهد كهربائي لا نهائي يستمده من الفراغ الطاقوي فالشحنة في هذه الحالة هي التيار الكهربائي الذي يسمى بقاتل الطاقة التي هي في الأصل طاقة مجانية سببها الجهد الفراغي الذي يبقى في كامل الحالات عبارة عن طاقة مجانية و هو لا يفنى لكننا ببساطة نقتل القطبية التي شكلها المجال المغناطيسي عندما فرق الشحن فظهرت لدينا طاقة كهربائية بين نقطتين مختلفتين في الجهد الكهربائي ... من هنا تتولد الطاقة الكهربائية بالشكل الذي نعرفه لكننا لا نعرف حقيقة ما الجهد الكامن وراء النقطة الذي يبقى كما شرحت سابقا لا نهائي ...
نحن لا نصنع الجهد الكهربائي حول ألإلكترون لكننا نتسبب في تحرك الإلكترون عندما نوفر فرق بين الجهود في الدوائر المغلقة و عندما يتحرك ها الأخير نحن نقتل الجهود بين النقاط و لا نقتل الجهد الكامن وراء النقطة .. فالإلكترون يبقى بنفس الشحنة و ليس هناك من يقول أنه وجد إلكترون يبكي لأنه فقد شحنته ..:34:

الذي حدث أنه استمد طاقة إضافية خلال حركته و هذه الطاقة تتحدد بالجهد بين النقاط و بكمية الإلكترونات التي تحركت ... فلو مسكت الإلكترون على حدى فهو نفسه كذلك مجاله الكهربي المحيط به و الذي هو الجهد الكهربائي ... يمكن أن نشبه الضغط الكهربائي بالضغط في أنبوب الماء و هو يشبه تركيز الماء في الأنبوب . 
لذلك فالجهد العالي يعني أن الإلكترونات مركزة في في نقاط أصغر منها في الجهد الكهربائي المنخفض هذا التركيز هو الطاقة الحقيقية في مفهوم الطاقة المجانية لأننا في هذه الحالة يمكن أن نسحب إلكترونات أخرى لو استطعنا فهم المسارات الصحيحة للطاقة الكهربائية ...
الكهرباء الباردة من الأمور المعقدة لأننا سوف نتعامل مع جهد فضائي ينتج عندما يتم إخماد جهود كهربائية عالية فنحصل على كهرباء في شكلها الأولي.. هذه الكهرباء لديها طبائع تختلف عن الكهرباء الحارة عندما يترافق الجهد مع الإلكترون بطريقة تنتج طاقة حارة لكن في هذه الحالة هذا الجهد يترافق مع الإلكترون بطريقة أخرى يمكن معها الحصول على كهرباء حارة و في حالات نحصل على كهرباء باردة بحيث لو عملت دارة قصيرة بين طرفي البطارية المشحونة بهذا النوع فلن ترى الشرارة الكهربائية المعهودة لأن هذه الكهرباء هي عكس قانون أوم ...

صراحة يمكنني أن أضيف في هذا الموضوع و أن أشارك الإخوة لكن لا تتوقع مني أن أجيبك على كامل الأسئلة... فقد وعدت الإخوة بكتاب يشرح نواة جهاز توليد الطاقة عن طريق الرنين الكهرومغناطيسي و سيكون جاهزا أن شاء الله تعالى على نحو أسبوعين من الآن .
يمكن أن تناديني ب محمد الجزائري .


----------



## علي حسين (5 يونيو 2014)

يا حياك الله اخي محمد الجزائري

اطلعت على عنوان موضوعك فيما يخص الرنين المغناطيسي
وقرات من ضمن الكتب التي ارفقتها او وضعت روابطها ان على من يريد فهم هذه الظاهرة ان ينسى الفيزياء الكلاسيكية او ربما حرفيا " يلقيها في سلة المهملات ":34:
فنحن في عالم الهندسة وان كنا نعتمد على الفيزياء فنحن ناخذ منها ما يساعدنا على صياغة قوانين هندسية .. يعني لسنا متخصصين في الفيزياء من الاصل .
ما اريد قوله وحتى تصل فكرة توليد الطاقة عن طريق الرنين المغناطيسي فارى ان يتم تبسيط الفكرة وكيف واين تعارض الفيزياء الكلاسيكية .. 

شخصيا اؤمن بان طرق الوصول لفهم الظواهر متعددة وليست فريده 
وحتى العلوم اؤمن بان طرق الوصول اليها متعددة 
واحيانا ما كنت غير مقتنع بالتفسيرات لبعض الظواهر .. حيث تفسر ضمن قوانين العلم المعروف ( قسرا ) .. (فابلعها) وامشي لان ليس هناك غيرها لتفسيرها !!

اذن ننتظر كتابك عن توليد الطاقة بواسطة الرنين المغناطيسي بموضوعك المخصص..

و دمت بصحة وعافيه


----------



## scc3012 (5 يونيو 2014)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته 

المشكلة الكبرى هي الفهم الفيزيائي للكهرباء و ليس الفيزياء الكلاسيكية بحد ذاتها فانتشار الموجات الكهرومغناطيسية في الفراغ و التي هي عبارة عن طاقة لا يتم إلا إذا كان الوسط مهيئ للتفاعل مع تلك الطاقة و الأمر يشبه انتشار الصوت في الهواء.. فالهواء يتحرك بنفس الطريقة التي يصدر بها الصوت بعد ذلك تلتقط الأذن تلك الموجات و تعيد العملية لكن بالعكس فتتحول تلك الذبذبات إلى إشارات عصبية فيسمع العقل تلك الكلمات .. الكلمات التي سمعها العقل هي نسخة فقط و ليست نفس الكلمات التي خرجت من شفاه المتكلم ... 
لذلك نستطيع القول أن الفراغ يملك طبيعة كهر ومغناطيسية يستطيع بواسطتها نسخ المجال الكهرومغناطيسي .. هذا هو الفهم الفيزيائي و لا تستطيع المعادلات الرياضية أن توضح هذه الفكرة لذلك فهناك من يقول أن تغير المجال الكهربائي يولد مجال مغناطيسي و تغير المجال المغناطيسي يولد مجال كهربائي و بالتالي يدعم كلاهما الآخر فيستطيع أن يسافر عبر الفراغ بكل حرية ... معادلات ماكسويل تفسر كل الظواهر الكهرومغناطيسية و لا يجب بعد هذا العالم الذي أدى ما عليه أن نفكر في ماهية الطاقة الكهرومغناطيسية... فكل شئ تحت السيطرة ...

نحن مسلمون و هذه نعمة عظيمة فالقرآن الكريم يطلب منا التفكر في خلق السماوات و الأرض ... لكن ؟ قرأت في بعض الكتب عن بعض غرائب الكون فيما يتعلق بأشكال المجرات الحلزونية المشكلة التي حيرت العلماء كيف تحافظ هذه المجرات على هذا الشكل الحلزوني و تدور النجوم حول مركز هذه المجرات بشكل متناغم رغم أن قطرها يبلغ مئات الآلاف من السنوات الضوئية؟ 
لو سلمنا بالعلم لا يمكن لجسم أن يتحرك بسرعة تفوق سرعة الضوء و بالتالي لا يمكن حسب الرياضيات لنظام مثل هذا أن يتواجد فعدد النجوم في مثل هذه المجرات يفوق ال 200 مليار نجم ...

فكرة جهاز توليد الطاقة عن طريق الرنين تعتمد على فكرة واحدة و هي الاعتماد على الجهد الكامن وراء النقطة و لا يجب الاعتماد أثناء توليد الطاقة على الجهود بين النقاط لذلك فهذا الجهاز فيه نضرة جديدة فقط و هو لا يعارض العلم ... إذا علمنا أن الفراغ يملك خصائص كهر ومغناطيسية في حالة طاقة كامنة ساكنة هنا فقط يمكن تضخيم الطاقة لكن يجب أن نعتمد على كامل خصائص الطاقة ككل و هي الجانب المادي و الجانب الطاقوي و الزمن ...
إذا اعتمدنا على الجانب المادي الكهربائي فالمقاومة تمنعنا من تضخيم الطاقة لذلك يجب الهروب إلى الجانب المغناطيسي الحر و يجب في هذه الحالة أن يدخل الزمن باعتبار تغير المجالات الكهربائية و المغناطيسية يولد كلاهما الآخر.


----------



## علي حسين (5 يونيو 2014)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

للاخ محمد الجزائري :

ما دامت الامور تخضع للفيزياء الكلاسيكية فنستطيع فهمها ..

ومقولة ان على من يريد فهم ظاهرة توليد الطاقة من الرنين المغناطيسي قراتها من ضمن الكتب التي ارفقتها في النقاشات السابقة- على انها لا تعتمد على الفيزياء الكلاسيكية .
سابحث عنها من جديد - ان شاء الله - واصورها وارفقها لك .

هذا فيما يختص الفيزياء الكلاسيكية .

اما اعتماد ظاهرة الرنين المغناطيسي على الجهد الكامن وراء النقطة كما تقول ..

فهذه فكرة جديده .. فالجهد يقاس بنقطة مرجعية ولا يصح ان يكون الجهد بلا نقطة مرجعية .

فاين المرجع للجهد الكامن وراء النقطة ؟


> فكرة جهاز توليد الطاقة عن طريق الرنين تعتمد على فكرة واحدة و هي الاعتماد على الجهد الكامن وراء النقطة و لا يجب الاعتماد أثناء توليد الطاقة على الجهود بين النقاط لذلك فهذا الجهاز فيه نضرة جديدة فقط و هو لا يعارض العلم


----------



## علي حسين (5 يونيو 2014)

الاخ محمد الجزائري


علي حسين قال:


> ومقولة ان على من يريد فهم ظاهرة توليد الطاقة من الرنين المغناطيسي قراتها من ضمن الكتب التي ارفقتها في النقاشات السابقة- على انها لا تعتمد على الفيزياء الكلاسيكية .
> سابحث عنها من جديد - ان شاء الله - واصورها وارفقها لك .
> 
> هذا فيما يختص الفيزياء الكلاسيكية .



انسخ لك ما اوردته في الكتاب المشار اليه في نقاشك السابق تحت الرابط ادناه ..



scc3012 قال:


> هذا النص هذا الكتاب http://free-energy-info.co.uk/DonSmith.pdf



ورد في الصفحة 16 هذه الفقرة التي اشرت اليها عن تعارض مفهوم توليد الطاقة من الرنين المغناطيسي مع الفيزياء الكلاسيكية 

Useful energy occurs as the result of imbalances in the ambient background energy, which is a transient phenomena. In the electrical field, it is a closed system subject to heat death, which severely limits it's utility. The flip side of the electron, produces magnetic waves which are an open system, not subject to heat death. These waves, being unrestricted, are the universal source of energy when unlimited resonate duplicates from this one source are available. Therefore, the key to unlimited energy, is Magnetic Resonance. In order to understand this, requires putting a stake through the Heart of Antique Physics. Non-linear and Open Systems are universally available in Magnetic Resonance Systems, Explosions of any sort [including Atomic Explosions] and Combustibles of any type. Mechanical equivalents would be levers, pulleys and hydraulics. A highly obvious example is the Piano where the Key impacts the one note giving one sound level, which resonates with it's two side keys providing a much higher sound level. Magnetic Resonance Energy clearly amplifies itself, demonstrating more energy out, than in.


----------



## scc3012 (5 يونيو 2014)

المقصود بنسيان الفيزياء الكلاسيكية هو التفكير خارج الإطار المغلق .. أما بالنسبة للكتب فهي تساعد على شحن الأفكار لأن هناك مرجعين أساسيين فيما يخص جهاز الرنين هما هذا الكتاب و هذا الفيديو

http://www.free-energy-info.com/Smith.pdf

ذڑذ¾ذ½ر„ذµر€ذµذ½ر†ذ¸رڈ ذ،ذ¼ذ¸ر‚ذ° - YouTube

مخترع جهاز الرنين هو Donald lee smith و هو مؤلف الكتاب و الفيديو لنفس المخترع . في بداية الفيديو قال أن الطاقة بين نقطتين من الفراغ هي صفر لأن الطاقة الكامنة للفراغ هي نفسها لكن لو تمعنا في الطاقة الموجودة في نفس النقطة فهي طاقة غير عادية .. و ضرب مثال بطاقة الكرة الأرضية ككل خلال دورانها حول الشمس .
يمكنك استبدال كلمة الجهد الكامن وراء النقطة بالطاقة الكامنة وراء النقطة فالطاقة هي تيار و جهد كهربائيين... لكنني شرحت مثال الإلكترون المتواجد في الفراغ لوحده فهو يملك جهد كهربائي كموني لأن المجال الكهربائي متواجد في هذه الحالة و لو أننا لا نملك قطبين كهربائيين لكن الطاقة تتشكل عندما تظهر شحن متعاكسة فقط... 
في الفيديو أعلاه و كذلك الأمر في الكتاب أشار المخترع إلى أن التيار الكهربائي يتساوى مع الجهد الكهربائي في هذا الجهاز ..:83:
صراحة هذا الأمر جعلني أشعر بأن هذا المخترع إما أنه يكذب لأنه لا يريد كشف سر الجهاز.. أو أنني لا أفهم شيئا في الكهرباء .. مع كل احتراماتي لهذا العالم .
هل يوجد جهاز يساوي بين التيار و الجهد ؟ أترك لك هذا السؤال .. في بعض الأحيان كنت أشعر بأن الحرارة ترتفع داخل خلايا رأسي فعقلي كان يريد أن يتحول إلى مولد كهرباء و يرتاح من عناء التفكير المضني :3:.


----------



## علي حسين (5 يونيو 2014)

ارجوك اخي محمد الجزائري

انا اناقشك بعقلية خارج الاطار المغلق وسلمت لك بكثير من الامور في مساركاتي السابقة ..
لكن هذا لا يعني ان نخضع الفيزياء للفلسفة ..

فمن ياتي بمفاهيم خارج الاطار العلمي المعروف يجب اولا ان يضع النظريات العلمية وويثبتها بطرق الاثبات المعروفة ..

اي نوع من الطاقة اخي حتى لو كانت من الاثير او من الفضاء او من المجرات هي طاقة محفوظة وتخضع لقوانين حفظ الطاقة .

ما انظر له هو امكانية اكتشاف نوع جديد من الطاقة .. وليس طاقة مجانيه .

فمفهوم الطاقة المجانية هو وهم لا وجود له ..

عندما استغلت الطاقة من الرياح او المياه او من اشعة الشمس فاننا نحتاج الى طاقة مبدئيه للقدح trigger لانتاج طاقة اكبر .

واذا ما قورنت طاقة القدح مع الطاقة المنتجة يكون هناك جدوى من انتاجها والا فما الفائدة من السعي لانتاج الطاقة من مصادر بديله ..

اذا انتجت الطاقة حقا من الرنين المغناطيسي تفوق طاقة القدح فهي ليست من العدم بل لها مصدر ..

وان كان غير معلوم كنه هذه الطاقة - ان صحت - فهذا ما يجب البحث عنه ..

ودمت بخير .


----------



## scc3012 (6 يونيو 2014)

تعليقي السابق كان لمجرد الدعابة.
أنا لم أنتج الطاقة عن طريق الرنين و كل ما سوف أنشره هو ترجمة لكتاب المخترع هذا كل شئ و لك مني جزيل الشكر على الثقة الغالية و دمت بخير .


----------



## علي حسين (6 يونيو 2014)

طيب اخي محمد الجزائري

اتمنى لك التوفيق , فهذه النقاشات تفيد على الاقل بتبادل المعرفة والعلوم وعمل مراجعة للعلوم التي درسناها سابقا .

واشجعك على اكمال الترجمة والاستمرار بالبحث على اسس علمية ..

بعيدا عن وهم الطاقة المجانية :7:


----------



## scc3012 (6 يونيو 2014)

مخترع جهاز الرنين كان يشغل منصب مستشار طاقوي في جينيرال الكتريك و قالها في فيديوا آخر أن جهازه ثمرة 15 سنة من الأبحاث و قد تم رشوة هذا العالم بمبالغ طائلة ور بما تم تهديده ... لكنه كان ينشط في محاولة لفتح العقول و هذا سر إعجابي به ..في الطاقة المجانية نثير الطاقة الخلفية للفراغ باستمرار و هذا يتم بالرنين resonance في هذا الجهاز تستعمل تقنية حيز الشرارة للحصول على كهرباء باردة و يتم إضافتها إلى الطاقة الكلية للجهاز لذلك أستطيع القول أن هذا الجهاز ربما يحوي كل علوم الكهرباء و يدمجها في قالب واحد لذلك أنا لم أفهم لماذا يتساوى التيار و الجهد الكهربائيين في هذا الجهاز إلا بعد سنتين من الكد و الجهد المظني ...
لذلك سوف أعيد نفس السؤال و هو سؤال تحدي ... هل يمكن أن يتساوى التيار و الجهد الكهربائيين في جهاز للطاقة ؟ 
المطلوب هو مشاهدة الفيديو عدة مرات فقد طلب هذا المخترع من أحدى الشركات أن تصنع له مكثفة خاصة لكنه وجد الحل لأنه كان بحاجة لأن تشحن المكثفة بكمية كبيرة من الكهرباء لقد تغلب ها العالم على هبوط الجهد في الرنين عندما تتفرغ المكثفة في الوشيعة في هذا الجهاز لا يهبط الجهد لأنه يتساوى مع التيار ... هل يعني هذا شيئا ؟ 
نقاشي مع الأخوة ضروري لأنني أحاول أن أختصر لهم الطريق فقط و كل شئ يتم بأسس علمية ...


----------



## علي حسين (6 يونيو 2014)

scc3012 قال:


> لذلك سوف أعيد نفس السؤال و هو سؤال تحدي ... هل يمكن أن يتساوى التيار و الجهد الكهربائيين في جهاز للطاقة ؟


 v= i*r

عندما r=1
يكون v=i
:82:


----------



## scc3012 (7 يونيو 2014)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته 

أولا أعتذر عن كلمة تحدي فلم أقصد الإنقاص من قدر أي كان فأنا هنا بفضل جهود القائمين على هذا الموقع لذلك فأنا بكم و إليكم ان شاء الله تعالى .

في الكتاب الذي أرفقته سابقا و في الصفحة 41 هذا نص المخترع 
At about 20,000 Hz, when radio frequency is achieved,
the electrons begin spinning free, outside of the inductor and they become increasingly free of
the inverse relationship of volt-amperes. From this point on, they replicate by the inductive process
as V.A.R.. That is to say, volts and amperes are equal, until resistance (work) is introduced.
Therefore, additional, not previously available electrons become incorporated for a very large
net gain in potential. This gain is real​


حسب هذا العالم ففي السرعات العالية يتحرر الالكترون من الناقل فيما يعرف بالظاهرة الجلدية skin effect تزداد هذه الظاهرة عكسيا مع العلاقة بين التيار و الجهد ... في هذه اللحضة يتم سحب كميات كبيرة من الالكترونات لم تكن جزء من النظام ثم يتم نسخ هذه الطاقة بواسطة سرعة التردد .

هذه الترجمة ليست حرفية لكنها تحمل نفس المعنى. هذه المعلومات هي معلومات مشفرة لأنه قال هكذا أقولها الجهد يساوي التيار. 
و هذا يعني أنهما متساويان في كامل الاوقات و الامر لا يتعلق بقيمة المقاومة لأنه تكلم في نفس الكتاب عن الناقلية الفائقة في درجة الحرارة العادية أي أنه استطاع التغلب على المقاومة ..
لذلك قلت سابقا لا ينبغي أخذ المعنى الحرفي للكلمات فعندما يقال لنا يجب أن نرمي الفيزياء الكلاسيكية في سلة المهملات هذا لا يعني أن هذه الفيزياء لا تعمل فقط يجب عدم الالتزام بالاطار المغلق الذي وضعته هذه الفيزياء في علوم الكهرباء و هذا الاطار يشبه الذي يضع ابرة في البحر ليحاول جعلها تطفوا ليأتي شخص آخر و يصنع سفينة عملاقة تطفوا و تجوب الاقطار ...
الاطار المغلق الذي يجعل الابرة الكهربائية لا تطفوا في هذا المحيط الطاقوي اللانهائي هو قانون حفظ الطاقة فالطاقة لا تفنى و لا تخلق من العدم و انما وجدت هكذا بدون سبب ...:82:
لذلك قلت سابقا أن الالكترونات في الدوائر الكهربائية لا تفقد شحنتها لكنها تفقد طاقتها المغناطيسية المستمدة أساسا من المحيط الطاقوي اللانهائي و هذه ليست فلسفة لكن هذا أصبح الآن عبارة علم لذلك اضيفت طاقة نقطة الصفر أو ما يعرف ب ZPE الى شريط الطيف الكهرومغناطيسي تستطيع أن تجدها في الكتب المهتمة بالطاقة المجانية .


----------



## m.lazoghly (24 يونيو 2014)

م/محمدالعزكي قال:


> الأخوة الكرام الأفاضل أرجو ممن لدية خبرة في قصر الموجة الكهربائية ac عبر المكثفات والترانستورات وغيرها بهدف تحويل التيار الخارج من دينمو التوليد إلى تيار شبه dc .
> الفكرة كما يلي ربط المحرك بالمولد ولكن واجهتنا مشكلة العزم "قوة الحصان" الذي يستطيع تحريك دينمو توليد ثلاثة كيلو وبفضل الله تمكنا من حلها عبر وضع حذافات وأوزان واستخدمنا لذلك نظرية "الطرد المركزي" .
> ولكن واجهتنا مشكلة وهي الكهرباء الخارجة من المولد لا تتولد إلا بعد أن يكمل المولد دورته 1500لفه ولو أخرجها تخرج بصفة متقطهة .
> فهل لهذه المشكلة حل لدى أصحاب الاختصاص ؟ *​*
> أرجوا من الجميع المشاركة في النقاش وتقديم أفضل مايمكن


ارجو التواصل


----------

